# Gotcha ya lil bastard...



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Saw him this morning in the backyard around the grill, guess he was looking for something to eat. He noticed me and rannnn only thing i was worried was him getting into the house, saw him later at the same spot this time i had my Catty ready with some 8mm lead at hand not my usual setup cause my flats were broken from my other slingshot; Using wrist braced chinese slingshot im guessing these are 1632 red doubles, slingshot is pretty good its fairly accurate i would say, has aiming sight for gangsta hold hit him with a body shot instant lights out little guy flew about a couple inches with the impact i would say shot was taken 9-11 meters

thanks for looking


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice one well done.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bazooka to the center of mass!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Who built that slingshot I want one PM me !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Poor wee beastie ... should have picked somewhere else to forage! Good shooting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Scrambler84 said:


> Who built that slingshot I want one PM me !


there you go man, seems like the price went up a bit i remember buying it for 16.99 USD$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powerful-Wrist-Brace-Lock-Rest-Slingshot-Hunting-Catapult-200-x-BB-Ammo-8098-/112436436697?hash=item1a2dbbded9:g:HFUAAOSwgv5ZOP4R


----------

